# Big Mouth Liquids - Juice Reviews



## Timwis (9/1/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Pumpkin' Walnuts Range of E-Liquids from Big Mouth Liquids.

https://bigmouthliquids.com/71-pumpkin-walnuts

The e-liquids were supplied by Big Mouth Liquids for the purpose of this review and consist of 5 flavours:

Blueberry Cheesecake
Bubble Waffle 
Lemon Lush Pie
Strawberry Shortcake
Donut Cone Ice Cream





Before i begin, more about Big Mouth Liquids:

These Are Not My Words

We are originally manufacturers of flavour concentrates, our flavours are crafted in U.S.A based on the popular and trending flavours, and they are manufactured in Lithuania. We have set up manufacturing and distribution in Lithuania since our target market is Europe, and reaching customers, shipping and supplying is much easier and faster and cheaper from inside Europe. We have been in the market with our flavor concentrates for 2 years now and we are already popular in many EU countries.
At BigMouth we always go big. Currently, we offer 90 flavours of concentrates spread into 8 categories, and as of last month we also introduced BigMouth liquids (shortfills/shake n' vape). We currently have started with 47 flavours of (shortfills/ shake n' vape) divided into 11 brands. Every customer is unique, and at BigMouth we want to satisfy every customer, so that's why we offer such a wide range of flavours.
But, we don't just stop there, we go big with packaging as well. We offer very attractive packaging, and much more attractive content. Every (shortfill/shake n' vape) has much more than the liquid inside. We offer an empty bottle for the customer to mix the liquid and carry conveniently. Every package contains 2 additives: ICY BOOST – add it into your liquids and it will become fresh, and a CLOUD BOOST for those cloud chasers that love thick vapor. Instructions on how to use them are provided inside the box. These 2 boosters do not contain nicotine.
The liquid itself is very high in flavor so that you can feel the full flavor even with the nicotine shot inside and both bottles of boosters inside. If you wish to vape it without nicotine and no boosters you should use it on an RDA or add base to compensate on missing boosters and use it on any atomizer.
The price is same as any other premium brand, but we offer much more. You won't find any other brand that offers such high-quality liquids and such diverse and complex flavours at such a price.





Packaging

I was very impressed by the packaging and as well as 50ml of e-liquid you get plenty extra included. There was no nicotine with this range, but you receive a 10ml bottle of cloud boost, 10ml bottle of icy boost, mixing bottle and full instructions on using the boosts or adding (not supplied) nicotine shots.
These liquids can be diluted down with, boosts, nicotine, base or a combination by quite a lot as they are extremely strong, however after quite a bit of experimenting i found 40% dilution gave me the flavour i preferred (and i like strong flavours). Also during that experimentation i tried adding some of both boosts and used them individually and both work very well.





The Prepared E-Liquid For Testing

For the purpose of testing i diluted to the 40% as mentioned but used nicotine base and added VG for dilution. To achieve this in the mixing bottles i added 15ml of juice, 1ml of nicotine base (72mg) and 5ml of VG.

Starting liquid 70VG, 30PG, 0mg
Prepared Liquid (Approx) 75VG, 25PG, 3.5mg

Testing Equipment

I tested all 5 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test (i cleaned coils afterwards and will use myself again at some point)

Equipment

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W








Blueberry Cheesecake





I am a blueberry fan but can find it quite a dry vape. Although it was a bit dry after a while of vaping this e-liquid was nowhere near as dry as passed blueberry based flavours i have tried. This was possibly due to the blueberry flavour being very sweet. The background of cream and hint of biscuit was very nice. The Exhale seemed to have the blueberry tailoring off leaving a taste of sweet cream and biscuit.

8.5/10

Strawberry Shortcake





This e-liquid compared to some in the range is quite simplistic. The strawberry taste was that of fresh strawberries with the shortcake being very present. On the exhale i found the fresh strawberries completely taking over.

8.5/10

Bubble Waffle





This e-liquid i found somewhat complex with a lot going on. I detected a slight biscuit and honey was definitely present in the background. In the foreground strawberry and Vanilla are fighting it out for supremacy (The battle was very pleasant for the taste buds). The strawberry here was more of a strawberry jam or syrup. The Exhale saw the background fade away and the strawberry and vanilla seemed to blend into one flavour. This is a very well crafted e-liquid.

9.5/10

Lemon Lush Pie





I was expecting a lemon tart or lemon meringue pie with this e-liquid and was really looking forward to trying it. The flavour was nice enough but could simply detect Lemon and sweet cream. It did have a hint of sour from the lemon but by the exhale the sweetness of the cream came through making the lemon quite sweet also.

8/10

Donut Cone Ice Cream





A good job has been made here of getting the cone flavour spot on. Up front is a very creamy vanilla ice cream and there's definite detection of caramel. On the Exhale the caramel comes to the fore but both the ice cream and cone stay present in the background. I found this e-liquid again very well crafted.

9/10

Conclusion

I was very impressed with the range of e-liquids and very much enjoyed all five flavours. The Lemon lush Pie would be my least favourite but only down to having a couple of other lemon flavours as long time favourites of mine and the Lush Pie was nice enough but not quite up there. The Bubble Waffle and Donut Cone Ice Cream are both very well crafted e-liquids. The Blueberry Cheesecake is the nicest blueberry i have tried and finally the very simple Strawberry Shortcake leaves a nice aftertaste of fresh strawberries. 

I would like to thank Big Mouth Liquids for sending the Pumpkin' Walnuts range of e-liquids.

https://bigmouthliquids.com/71-pumpkin-walnuts

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/21)

​*
ONE SHOT – COCONUT MACCHIATO*

*Flavour Description: *
“Brand-new taste of Caramel Macchiato and Coconut syrup”

Shake ‘n Vape pre-mixed base: 
*VG/PG:* 70/30 
*Nic*: 6mg 

*My comments: *
I couldn’t discern any coconut, but both the coffee and caramel flavours are immediately evident, with caramel dominating the mix. It is a little too sweet for me, so unfortunately I could not vape it as an ADV, but nevertheless I enjoyed it.

Take note: it’s hard on the coils!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Yes

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok Mesh 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #180*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

